# Happy Craft Beer Week May 11-17 (what are you drinking today)



## ozzz

Happy craft beer week everyone. What craft beer are you drinking each day this week. Today  I am drinking Creemore Lot 9 Pilsner.


----------



## fivetricks




----------



## normanaj

.


----------



## ristau5741

Peabody Heights out of Baltimore  ( Astrodon)

and more local  Mad Science Brewery in Adamstown MD
Black Death Imperial IPA


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Right now I have Sierra Nevada BA Narwhal and Pale Ale, Lagunitas Waldos, and Founders Green Zebra in my fridge. So it will be one or all of them.


----------



## tx smoker

Home brewed Irish Red Ale. I make a LOT of this stuff!!












Yep...loves me some home brew!!

Robert


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

tx smoker said:


> Home brewed Irish Red Ale. I make a LOT of this stuff!!
> 
> View attachment 444967
> 
> View attachment 444968
> 
> 
> Yep...loves me some home brew!!
> 
> Robert



All Grain?


----------



## tx smoker

Central PA Cowboy said:


> All Grain?



Not any more. Half mash. I did all grain for years then tried a half mash and you can't tell the difference. It just takes a lot less time, equipment, and space to do half mash. Also, I make two different batches at a time: one for me and one for the wife. There's not much way I could manage two all grain set-up at once.

Robert


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

tx smoker said:


> Not any more. Half mash. I did all grain for years then tried a half mash and you can't tell the difference. It just takes a lot less time, equipment, and space to do half mash. Also, I make two different batches at a time: one for me and one for the wife. There's not much way I could manage two all grain set-up at once.
> 
> Robert



Awesome Robert! That’s the word. Took a class on all extract a few years ago and the brewer stated he had done different beers in both extract and all grain and no one could tell the difference. Cheers!


----------



## tx smoker

There are three different approaches to making beer:

1) All extract. Lots of liquid malt and only a very small amount of specialty grains that steep for 15 minutes. Total time to make approximately 2 1/2 hours

2) Half mash. Far less malt extract and way more grain that steeps for 45 minutes. You get WAY more variety in malt grains with this method. Total time to make approximately 3 hours

3) All grain. Exactly that, all grain and no extract. Total time to make is over 5 hours unless you manage to short-cut a couple steps, which can be done if you're inclined to do it.

Robert


----------



## pi guy

I didn't know it was Craft Brew Week!  Even though it's beer week every week around here.  Tonight it's a local Michigan beer from Founders. 10% and packs a punch of flavor!!


----------



## tx smoker

P.S. you actually can tell a huge difference in flavor between all extract and half mash or all grain. There are only a few different flavors of the extract so you're very limited in flavor profiles you can create.

Robert


----------



## ozzz

tx smoker said:


> Home brewed Irish Red Ale. I make a LOT of this stuff!!
> 
> View attachment 444967
> 
> View attachment 444968
> 
> 
> Yep...loves me some home brew!!
> 
> Robert


Love Red Ale.
LIKE


----------



## D.W.

Didn't know that was this week.

MAJA for today


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

D.W. said:


> Didn't know that was this week.
> 
> MAJA for today
> 
> View attachment 444983



How is it? My local store just got that in today coincidentally.


----------



## D.W.

Central PA Cowboy said:


> How is it? My local store just got that in today coincidentally.



It's the best NEIPA I've had, and one of my go to hopped beverages. I also really enjoy their DIPA Evil Cousin, and fresh can be up there with Pliny the Elder (i said it...). Both maja and cousin are worth a try.


----------



## fivetricks

pi guy said:


> I didn't know it was Craft Brew Week!  Even though it's beer week every week around here.  Tonight it's a local Michigan beer from Founders. 10% and packs a punch of flavor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 444978




they have a grapefruit version out as well this year. I actually prefer that one!

Those and green zebra are about all I can stand to drink from founders. I went to their brew pub. What a disappointment.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

fivetricks said:


> they have a grapefruit version out as well this year. I actually prefer that one!
> 
> Those and green zebra are about all I can stand to drink from founders. I went to their brew pub. What a disappointment.



Green Zebra is awesome! The brew pub a joke?


----------



## fivetricks

Ugh. I mean, to be fair, I'm not really a fan of founders beer. The pub is nice and all But if you don't like the beer, it's not really going to be for you. They have it broke up into several separate bars and we had to pay a damn cover charge to get in!

If youve never been to Grand rapids Michigan, it is like the brew mecca of the country. there's literally a brewery on just about every corner. So why would I pay a cover charge to go into a brewery that in my opinion is all hype.

Idk. That was just my take on the whole thing.

I do love it when people start beer threads. It's taking all the power in me not to just blast it with pictures of recent fallen soldiers


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Do it up. I love to see what people are drinking and smoking/cooking.


----------



## pi guy

fivetricks said:


> they have a grapefruit version out as well this year. I actually prefer that one!
> 
> Those and green zebra are about all I can stand to drink from founders. I went to their brew pub. What a disappointment.


I'm thinking of picking up the grapefruit one tonight, I think my local store still has some.  I really like CBS form Founders, but most others are just ok.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Have any of you tried Founders Centennial IPA? Saw a 15 pack for under $20, which is a solid price.


----------



## zwiller

Off the craft beer for now to watch the waist line but decided to check out the thread anyway.  Nice looking beers!  Some very interesting comments especially homebrewing.   Long time homebrewer and BJCP.  If you hang over at AHA you will see some of my threads on fast AG brewing.  I can typically knock out 5G AG in 2 hours.  Cliff notes: 30m mash, batch sparge, 30m boil.  The real key is to overlap the process.  IE heat sparge liquor while mashing and heat runnings when sparging.  Agree extract or half mash makes good beer, the key is good water and full wort boils.  Happy to talk more about brewing.  

Sad to here about Founders.  No way I would ever pay cover either.  Didn't they go near belly up a few times?  I like their beers but might be old school nowadays.  LOL Founder's Centennial while old school is one of my favorites.  Way better on draft IMO.  If you guys see any Fatheads or Brew Kettle beer in you area grab it.  Good stuff.  

My biggest pet peeve as of late is the proliferation of breweries making average at best stuff.  Lots of cool names and marketing but weak product.  I might sound like Myron Mixon but I make better beer than most of this stuff.  Seems like lots of former web programmer novice brewers armed with daddy's 401k.  It's actually quite easy to make beer but making good beer is another thing entirely.   

Rant over I promise.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

zwiller said:


> Off the craft beer for now to watch the waist line but decided to check out the thread anyway.  Nice looking beers!  Some very interesting comments especially homebrewing.   Long time homebrewer and BJCP.  If you hang over at AHA you will see some of my threads on fast AG brewing.  I can typically knock out 5G AG in 2 hours.  Cliff notes: 30m mash, batch sparge, 30m boil.  The real key is to overlap the process.  IE heat sparge liquor while mashing and heat runnings when sparging.  Agree extract or half mash makes good beer, the key is good water and full wort boils.  Happy to talk more about brewing.
> 
> Sad to here about Founders.  No way I would ever pay cover either.  Didn't they go near belly up a few times?  I like their beers but might be old school nowadays.  LOL Founder's Centennial while old school is one of my favorites.  Way better on draft IMO.  If you guys see any Fatheads or Brew Kettle beer in you area grab it.  Good stuff.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve as of late is the proliferation of breweries making average at best stuff.  Lots of cool names and marketing but weak product.  I might sound like Myron Mixon but I make better beer than most of this stuff.  Seems like lots of former web programmer novice brewers armed with daddy's 401k.  It's actually quite easy to make beer but making good beer is another thing entirely.
> 
> Rant over I promise.



Awesome info! Fat Heads happens to be one of my favorite breweries and I think they are the most underrated.


----------



## D.W.

zwiller said:


> Off the craft beer for now to watch the waist line but decided to check out the thread anyway.  Nice looking beers!  Some very interesting comments especially homebrewing.   Long time homebrewer and BJCP.  If you hang over at AHA you will see some of my threads on fast AG brewing.  I can typically knock out 5G AG in 2 hours.  Cliff notes: 30m mash, batch sparge, 30m boil.  The real key is to overlap the process.  IE heat sparge liquor while mashing and heat runnings when sparging.  Agree extract or half mash makes good beer, the key is good water and full wort boils.  Happy to talk more about brewing.
> 
> Sad to here about Founders.  No way I would ever pay cover either.  Didn't they go near belly up a few times?  I like their beers but might be old school nowadays.  LOL Founder's Centennial while old school is one of my favorites.  Way better on draft IMO.  If you guys see any Fatheads or Brew Kettle beer in you area grab it.  Good stuff.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve as of late is the proliferation of breweries making average at best stuff.  Lots of cool names and marketing but weak product.  I might sound like Myron Mixon but I make better beer than most of this stuff.  Seems like lots of former web programmer novice brewers armed with daddy's 401k.  It's actually quite easy to make beer but making good beer is another thing entirely.
> 
> Rant over I promise.



Once the waistline allows for consumption, you should try out Heretic Brewey's beers. They don't fall into the category of your pet peeve. If you were into homebrewing you would recognize the owners name.  Can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ

Bells, Two Hearted Ale, haven’t found a better tasting IPA yet, and I’ve tried.


----------



## zwiller

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Awesome info! Fat Heads happens to be one of my favorite breweries and I think they are the most underrated.


Agreed.  I feel this mostly due to the chain ownership.  Draft is even better and the food there is crazy good too.  Worth hitting if nearby say Cedar Point.   Cool part is they also host many other beers besides their own which was they were the first to do but now is kinda the norm.


----------



## zwiller

D.W. said:


> Once the waistline allows for consumption, you should try out Heretic Brewey's beers. They don't fall into the category of your pet peeve. If you were into homebrewing you would recognize the owners name.  Can't go wrong with any of them.


Don't see them around here but would gladly check them out.  Oh yeah, JZ is a big name in homebrewing.  I consider him the first wave of the new school.  I started brewing in 90s in the dark ages/no internet.


----------



## ozzz

Starting with a few Flying Monkeys today.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

A few of the recent ones...





















And an honorable mention just because it was good and I found it in the pictures on my phone


----------



## fivetricks

CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> Bells, Two Hearted Ale, haven’t found a better tasting IPA yet, and I’ve tried.



Now THERE is a brewpub worth visiting.  Been there several times. Always have a good time. Their smoked wings are actually quite good as well!







These guys have had a really strong 2019/2020. I wouldn't mind dipping down to Columbus to look them up.























































I saw that somebody mentioned two hearted earlier. Not sure if this one was available outside of Michigan. But it was damn good.







The Alaskan one I have bottles going back to 2008. Seems like about 13 years is the SWEET spot for this beer.

Anyways. That's enough for now. I wouldn't want you guys thinking the worst of me :-)


----------



## BandCollector




----------



## Central PA Cowboy

BandCollector said:


> View attachment 445130



Used to really enjoy Victory beers. Not really anymore though. Dirt Wolf was always a good one to enjoy.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Used to really enjoy Victory beers. Not really anymore though. Dirt Wolf was always a good one to enjoy.



To be fair I have never had the Victory IPA but the Victory Sour Monkey is the worst beer ever made. 



fivetricks said:


> Anyways. That's enough for now. I wouldn't want you guys thinking the worst of me :-)



That ballast point sour wench is one of my favorites. Great flavor. I need to take some more pictures when I get home. I loaded up the last couple months once the spring/summer sours starting coming out.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

txsmoker
 is your Irish Red Ale as good as real Irish Red Ales?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

SmokinVOLfan said:


> To be fair I have never had the Victory IPA but the Victory Sour Monkey is the worst beer ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> That ballast point sour wench is one of my favorites. Great flavor. I need to take some more pictures when I get home. I loaded up the last couple months once the spring/summer sours starting coming out.



Fair enough. They don’t really make an IPA that jumps out at you anymore. Back in the day, Dirt Wolf and Hop Devil were great.


----------



## sawhorseray

RR's, 805, & Dos XX


----------



## tx smoker

Central PA Cowboy said:


> txsmoker
> is your Irish Red Ale as good as real Irish Red Ales?



If your question is directed at me, you have the username incorrect. 

Robert


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

tx smoker said:


> If your question is directed at me, you have the username incorrect.
> 
> Robert



Good point. There's only one tx.


----------



## tx smoker

Central PA Cowboy said:


> txsmoker
> is your Irish Red Ale as good as real Irish Red Ales?



My question to you would be: Exactly what do you consider to be a "real" Irish Red Ale? It does not need to be made in Ireland to be considered "real". It just has to fit the flavor profiles. There are tons of beers brewed here in the states that are "Bock" beers, but they aren't made in Germany. 

In an attempt to be a nice guy I'll assume you were referencing my reply and I'll answer the question. I've only had a handful of different Irish Red Ales, the most well known of them being George Killian's. Mine is vastly superior to any commercially produced Red Ale I've tried, and that's pretty much true across the board on all the beers I make. I don't go to the time and effort of making beer to save money. I do it to enjoy a much better product. I've committed a considerable amount of time dialing in my beer making skills (25 years) and spent a considerable amount of money on the right equipment and a top-notch dispensing system that I built. Same principle as so many people here who spend hours and hours smoking a chunk of meat for a meal. They put forth the time and effort so they can enjoy something far better than running to the corner BBQ market and buying it. If you really want a honest evaluation of the Irish Red Ale, just ask Zach ( 

 Misplaced Nebraskan
 ). He has been to the house numerous times and that's one of his favorite beers in the world....and that man has VERY discriminating taste in beer.

Today is a nice English Brown Ale. This is fantastic!!






I have a BIL that lives in KC. Every year at Christmas he gets me an assortment of Boulevard beers and I get him an assortment of Texas craft beers, and there are a LOT of them. There are a couple of the boulevard beers that I don't care much for but that's just personal taste. No question though, even though I may not care for a particular one, the quality is there. They do a really good job. The majority of what I've had from them I've enjoyed immensely. Here is what's left from the bounty from last Christmas






These are not available here so I enjoy them very sparingly. Having one of their Pale Ales now after finishing the  Brown Ale, then I go back to the Brown for the remainder of the afternoon.

Robert


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

tx smoker said:


> My question to you would be: Exactly what do you consider to be a "real" Irish Red Ale? It does not need to be made in Ireland to be considered "real". It just has to fit the flavor profiles. There are tons of beers brewed here in the states that are "Bock" beers, but they aren't made in Germany.
> 
> In an attempt to be a nice guy I'll assume you were referencing my reply and I'll answer the question. I've only had a handful of different Irish Red Ales, the most well known of them being George Killian's. Mine is vastly superior to any commercially produced Red Ale I've tried, and that's pretty much true across the board on all the beers I make. I don't go to the time and effort of making beer to save money. I do it to enjoy a much better product. I've committed a considerable amount of time dialing in my beer making skills (25 years) and spent a considerable amount of money on the right equipment and a top-notch dispensing system that I built. Same principle as so many people here who spend hours and hours smoking a chunk of meat for a meal. They put forth the time and effort so they can enjoy something far better than running to the corner BBQ market and buying it. If you really want a honest evaluation of the Irish Red Ale, just ask Zach (
> 
> Misplaced Nebraskan
> ). He has been to the house numerous times and that's one of his favorite beers in the world....and that man has VERY discriminating taste in beer.
> 
> Today is a nice English Brown Ale. This is fantastic!!
> View attachment 445148
> 
> 
> I have a BIL that lives in KC. Every year at Christmas he gets me an assortment of Boulevard beers and I get him an assortment of Texas craft beers, and there are a LOT of them. There are a couple of the boulevard beers that I don't care much for but that's just personal taste. No question though, even though I may not care for a particular one, the quality is there. They do a really good job. The majority of what I've had from them I've enjoyed immensely. Here is what's left from the bounty from last Christmas
> View attachment 445149
> 
> 
> These are not available here so I enjoy them very sparingly. Having one of their Pale Ales now after finishing the  Brown Ale, then I go back to the Brown for the remainder of the afternoon.
> 
> Robert



I was thinking of Irish Red Ales I had while in Ireland. So, my thought would be it is an Irish style Red Ale. Kind of like New England and New England style IPAs. But, I’m no expert. Either way, good info. Not a Brown Ale fan. What other styles do you brew? Do you keg everything?


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ

Keweenaw Brewing Company in Michigan’s UP puts out some tasty beers. Used to only be able to get it in the yoop, but I think you can now 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
get it in some grocery stores, and beer/wine/liquor superstores. Widow Maker Black Ale is a favorite of mine.


----------



## D.W.

Today's libation


----------



## fivetricks

Lol. You can't GIVE away black widow maker in lower Michigan. Every pub I ever see it at in Michigan has it on clearance. Every time I'm in there.



 SmokinVOLfan


I actually quite liked victory sour monkey!

I'd like to rebut the worst beer EVER made.

For your consideration:







This was absolutely HORRIBLE. This coming from someone that quite likes Jager. Not so much arrogant bastard, but those two things out together were just... I mean, there's no words.... Oh my God it was bad. There were 5 of us and it was an absolute consensus. Terrible


----------



## bigfurmn

Currently I am enjoying the last of my growler of Bald Man Brewing (Eagan, MN) Juice Box Hero Hazy Pale Ale. Never tried a hazy PA before but this is quite good. I also have a growler of their Killer Queen Imperial IPA. Otherwise I have a case of Coors Banquet  for when those days around the smoker turn into nights... or nights turn into days.


----------



## Fueling Around

Guess I jumped the gun.  Wife and I went to Granite City Brewery for an early mother's day meal last Friday.  At least North Dakota offers sit down dining with distancing which suits me fine. Nothing irritates me more than having to listen to "blah blah" monologue by an idiot at adjacent booth or table.
We had their house brews.  I had  "The Duke" pale ale.  Wife has  " The Hustle" Coffee Cream Ale.
Not bad. Wife wanted more coffee flavor which I agree wasn't much.

I need to start keeping a log of the local and regional brews I have consumed.  When we travel, I look for indigenous brews.



zwiller said:


> ...
> My biggest pet peeve as of late is the proliferation of breweries making average at best stuff.  Lots of cool names and marketing but weak product.
> ...
> It's actually quite easy to make beer but making good beer is another thing entirely.
> 
> Rant over I promise.


I'll rant with you.
Lived in Seattle from early 80's to just into 2000.
Besides the coffee explosion, I really miss the regional brewery selections.
The neighborhood brew pubs were phenomenal.

Fast forward to today
Rest of the country caught the coffee shop craze, brew pubs, and the old school regional breweries putting out the "fancy" beer.  All offer some of the worst beverages that people pay top dollar .. for .. it must be the experience, because  it certainly isn't the taste.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> My question to you would be: Exactly what do you consider to be a "real" Irish Red Ale? It does not need to be made in Ireland to be considered "real". It just has to fit the flavor profiles. There are tons of beers brewed here in the states that are "Bock" beers, but they aren't made in Germany.
> 
> In an attempt to be a nice guy I'll assume you were referencing my reply and I'll answer the question. I've only had a handful of different Irish Red Ales, the most well known of them being George Killian's. Mine is vastly superior to any commercially produced Red Ale I've tried, and that's pretty much true across the board on all the beers I make. I don't go to the time and effort of making beer to save money. I do it to enjoy a much better product. I've committed a considerable amount of time dialing in my beer making skills (25 years) and spent a considerable amount of money on the right equipment and a top-notch dispensing system that I built. Same principle as so many people here who spend hours and hours smoking a chunk of meat for a meal. They put forth the time and effort so they can enjoy something far better than running to the corner BBQ market and buying it. If you really want a honest evaluation of the Irish Red Ale, just ask Zach (
> 
> Misplaced Nebraskan
> ). He has been to the house numerous times and that's one of his favorite beers in the world....and that man has VERY discriminating taste in beer.
> 
> Today is a nice English Brown Ale. This is fantastic!!
> View attachment 445148
> 
> 
> I have a BIL that lives in KC. Every year at Christmas he gets me an assortment of Boulevard beers and I get him an assortment of Texas craft beers, and there are a LOT of them. There are a couple of the boulevard beers that I don't care much for but that's just personal taste. No question though, even though I may not care for a particular one, the quality is there. They do a really good job. The majority of what I've had from them I've enjoyed immensely. Here is what's left from the bounty from last Christmas
> View attachment 445149
> 
> 
> These are not available here so I enjoy them very sparingly. Having one of their Pale Ales now after finishing the  Brown Ale, then I go back to the Brown for the remainder of the afternoon.
> 
> Robert




Late to the party here sorry...

It's been awhile since I've had a commercial (big production) Irish Red.  I can't say that I ever ventured beyond Killian's or Smithwick's but I did put a few of those away back in the day.  I'd like to  think the average beer drinker could discern between a commercial large scale product and home brew or small scale company, for better or worse either way.  I do know that I very much enjoy the Irish Red you make and look forward to it when you have it on tap.  I guess I may have to snag some Killian's on the way out next time for a good comparison, but I know how that will end up already haha.  I think the Killian's would/could be good still, but the homemade, fine tuned recipe over years, small batch will be on another level.

Of course, as always, taste is subjective.  And that's a good thing.  Variety is the spice of life.

I need a beer now!


----------



## ozzz

Today it's 8th Sin this is a Black Lager by Hopcity very nice beer. Cheers.


----------



## D.W.

Stickin with the Heretic


----------



## pc farmer

Bourbon here.  LOL


----------



## bigfurmn

pc farmer said:


> Bourbon here.  LOL



Should look for a bourbon barrel aged stout. You might enjoy it.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

pc farmer said:


> Bourbon here.  LOL



Quit trolling Adam.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

fivetricks


Alright that one might take the cake over sour monkey. It looks terrible!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

SmokinVOLfan said:


> fivetricks
> 
> 
> Alright that one might take the cake over sour monkey. It looks terrible!



I know a few people who have also tried it and said it was awful! Surprising since the beer and liquor are good separate.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Looked back through my phone and found a few other good ones I enjoy.




































The Three Taverns Brewery stuff out of Georgia is some of my favorite. Everything I have had of theirs has been tasty.


----------



## ozzz

Sucking back a few of these today. Cheers


----------



## mneeley490

I am blessed with having about a dozen local microbreweries within 15 minutes of my place. Unfortunately, I can't hang out at them right now like I used to, and only a few can their beers.  But this is what I'm drinking at this moment.


----------



## fivetricks

SmokinVOLfan


That double time cherry lime is good.

Check out rhubarb schmubarb or Marion berry sour by rogue!!!

Just took a couple versions of this down tonight. honestly, it is a very good beer, but it definitely sounds better on the label than it does out of the can.

Picked it up in 32 oz cans. If I could find more beers in 32 oz cans, the world would be a better place.....


----------



## D.W.

Almost forgot my enjoyment for the day, actually really good - not sure if some would still consider "craft brew"


----------



## Fueling Around

D.W. said:


> Almost forgot my enjoyment for the day, actually really good - not sure if some would still consider "craft brew"
> ...


Lagunitas produces some very fine beverages.
Does "craft" follow the barrels per day of micro, regional, mid, etc?


----------



## D.W.

Fueling Around said:


> Lagunitas produces some very fine beverages.
> Does "craft" follow the barrels per day of micro, regional, mid, etc?



I'm not sure what their production numbers are at this point. I only said that because of their sale to Heineken, which I say great for the owners! Some might think otherwise. I've been to the brewery out here in CA, and they still make really good beer so I'll drink it :)


----------



## tander28

SmokinVOLfan said:


> A few of the recent ones...
> View attachment 445111
> 
> View attachment 445113
> 
> View attachment 445114
> 
> View attachment 445115
> 
> 
> And an honorable mention just because it was good and I found it in the pictures on my phone
> View attachment 445116


I tell you what, between the Bearded Iris beer and the Vol fandom, you've got some excellent taste sir!


----------



## ozzz

Todays variety pack.Cheers


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Lets revive this thread from a couple weeks ago! Anyone drinking anything good this week? A few other goodies stashed away in my beer fridge. 

 fivetricks
 you had any of these?


----------



## tx smoker

A blast from the past!! Hadn't seen this for years but found some   







Yep, used to drink this stuff by the train car load. Outside of finding this, I'm still relegated to home brew

Robert


----------



## mneeley490

tx smoker said:


> A blast from the past!! Hadn't seen this for years but found some
> 
> View attachment 447280
> 
> 
> Yep, used to drink this stuff by the train car load. Outside of finding this, I'm still relegated to home brew
> 
> Robert


I remember an ad for that many years ago,  "BEER. ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTE."


----------



## tx smoker

mneeley490 said:


> "BEER. ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTE."



We just called it Beer beer. If I remember correctly it was about $4 a case and we'd buy 5 cases at a time, pretty much every day.

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

I remember this stuff from the 90's. Wasn't old enough to drink then but remember my Dad always having some of this and Icehouse in the fridge.


----------



## fivetricks

OMG. So much good.

Ok 

 SmokinVOLfan


I've had the Sierra Nevada, meh
The boulevard one I've had waiting for me for like two months. Super excited to try it.

Never even seen the other ones!

BEER! lol had a few of those.

Also red dog. Hell yeah. Havnt seen them in awhile!

Nothing crazy exciting for me lately. Let's see what I can find :-)







WINNER. Their regular series of these is meh, but look for this one folks.







This beer reminded me of the color black. The color black is defined as the absence of color.

This beer was the absence of flavor. Boooooo.

Market has been pretty soft in Michigan the last 6-8 weeks, so I haven't really found any monsters as of late. The hunt continues....


----------



## tx smoker

fivetricks said:


> This beer reminded me of the color black. The color black is defined as the absence of color.



Not meaning to be contradictory but if I remember my junior high art classes correctly, black is defined by all colors and white is defined as the absence of color.

Back to the beer thread though, another one I love but have no pictures of is O'Dell 90 Schilling. That stuff is really good. I actually had a recipe for it not too long ago and was making it but can no longer find the recipe. Bummer....

Robert


----------



## bigfurmn

I may only be drinking a Coors Light... but at least I'm doing that and looking around here while at work getting paid!
EDIT: Even better I didn't pay for the beer. My GM brought it in.


----------



## fivetricks

tx smoker said:


> Not meaning to be contradictory but if I remember my junior high art classes correctly, black is defined by all colors and white is defined as the absence of color.
> 
> Back to the beer thread though, another one I love but have no pictures of is O'Dell 90 Schilling. That stuff is really good. I actually had a recipe for it not too long ago and was making it but can no longer find the recipe. Bummer....
> 
> Robert




"In physics and on the light spectrum, black is the *absence of color*. However, in art, black is the presence of all *colors*. In printing, black is one of the *colors* needed to produce other *colors*."

I guess we're both right.



bigfurmn said:


> I may only be drinking a Coors Light... but at least I'm doing that and looking around here while at work getting paid!
> EDIT: Even better I didn't pay for the beer. My GM brought it in.




Nothing wrong with smashing some bullets. I didn't end up drinking barely any crafts this holiday weekend, but I sure did manage to knock down countless bullets. Heck I even buy keystone when I'm feeling thrifty.


----------

